# Tree shot for Brazo



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

It used to be, back in the good old days, that every detail posted in The Showroom (nearly) always included a tree reflection shot for Brazo. This little touch seems to have all but disappeared nowadays so, when I went out to the car this afternoon, I saw this and though of you :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm touched:thumb: Nice to see a tree reflection and cracking shot mate!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Trees eh? I think you might have started something here Parish!


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool reflections:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Do small trees and shrubs count ?










Or if you look in the distance behind the silver clio there is a line of conifers


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> Do small trees and shrubs count ?


Not sure, you'll have to ask Brazo - but I like that photo :thumb:


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Another treeshot !!!










And another one !


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

+ 1










+ 1


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Love the one in front of the garage Geert :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's one I was quite pleased with on my Dad's Jag:

















... before and after a little fettling.

... and one of my black SAAB:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/pinnacle_souveran_wax/DSCF7738.jpg


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Great shots Orca!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

94Luke said:


> Great shots Orca!


+1 :thumb:

The ones of the Jag look like a pond or lake (or the front garden's flooded  ). The PS'd one looks good too. I don't normally like over-processed photos but that one works (for me).


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks guys - I got my first go on the Jag the day before Hallowe'en, so I processed the tree picture for a spooky Hallowe'en picture which reminded me a little of Black Sabbath's first album cover.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Taken by Ibi from the North West Mini Meet today

It was indoors - so it was the nearest thing to a tree would could manage


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ahhh the good old days


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi guys... :wave:
can i post tree shot too?


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Great piccys .


----------

